# Any software that can print color and white at same time?



## William Guan (Nov 20, 2014)

As we know,mostly customer want to print on dark t-shirt,but for printing dark t-shirt,usually we use RIP software(our printer based on epson printer),any one who know some software which can print color and dark at same time? name and the cost,thank you so much


----------

